# sw medical exam



## naughto (20 Mar 2010)

i have being on illness benfit for over a yr and got a letter to go for a medical
id like go get more info on what this involves i read also that you can get a copy of the report that the doc sends back to the sw how do i go about geting this ???


----------



## Papercut (21 Mar 2010)

In carrying out assessments the Medical Assessor reviews any medical evidence available, e.g. GP/specialist reports, results of investigations, X rays, MRIs, etc and expresses an opinion based on findings.

   When conducting an assessment the Medical Assessor does not dispute the existence of the certified cause of incapacity but rather s/he assesses the degree to which the loss of function in work‑related activities resulting from the disease or injury affects the person's ability to perform either their own job or alternative types of work. 

   You can find out more here:  http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/medassess.aspx

  There are even links on the above page to the forms that the Medical Assessor fills out during/following the assessment, which will give you more of an idea of how the assessment works.

  Pursuant to Section 7 of the FOI Act as amended by the FOI amendment Act (2003) you have the right to all records which includes all DSFA, MRA Papers and the records relating to the deciding officers decision.

  You’ll find a list of all the DSFA FOI officers here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/foidepoff.aspx#per 

  Just scroll down to Illness Benefit & you’ll find the phone number of the officer concerned. They will be able to tell you how to proceed with your FOI request.


----------



## naughto (21 Mar 2010)

thanks papercut lots of info here


----------



## naughto (6 Apr 2010)

i had my exam last week  it was grand  a few questions nothing major when do i find out if i can contine to claim illness benefit


----------



## nanonano (6 Apr 2010)

hi,
I had my exam almost a month ago now.It went fine too the lady examiner just asked a few questions.I havent received any letters from them and i've been paid for the last few weeks and also got my welfare letter about my payments for the last few weeks.I think once they don't send you a letter within a week to say your payments are stopped you should be fine .do you know how long before they would call you up for another exam .I know sometimes after a year you can apply for the invalidaty pension based on your prsi record but they send you for another exam. Best of luck with your result i'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## bren1916 (7 Apr 2010)

Papercut said:


> In carrying out assessments the Medical Assessor reviews any medical evidence available, e.g. GP/specialist reports, results of investigations, X rays, MRIs, etc and expresses an opinion based on findings.
> 
> When conducting an assessment the Medical Assessor does not dispute the existence of the certified cause of incapacity but rather s/he assesses the degree to which the loss of function in work‑related activities resulting from the disease or injury affects the person's ability to perform either their own job or alternative types of work.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Papercut,
I'm in the process of appealling in relation to Occupational Injury at work payment and wondered which department would I contact for my assessment info?
Thanks,
Bren.


----------



## Papercut (7 Apr 2010)

Hi bren,

It's under OIB in the above link: FOI Officer 01-7043669/ Reserve: 01-7043951. They should be able to help, if not to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## bren1916 (7 Apr 2010)

Thanks Papercut - that's just saved me a lot of time and phone calls


----------



## Odlum (5 Jul 2010)

jst wondering, i recieved a letter today stating that they do not consider me nfit for work  i am on certs for post natal depression since last December.  I know i have 21 days to appeal. do i ask for the report under the freedom of Information first for the gp to to look at first or do i send off the gp letter and my letter of appeal first?


----------



## bren1916 (6 Jul 2010)

Appeal first - you don't need any documenary evidence in order to appeal.
You can get that before your appeal and bring it along then.


----------

